# fish room video :-)



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

a little walk through of my three tanks (including my betta tank)
http://youtu.be/rDROEVDoJBw

if you watched, thanks for watching!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Your betta definitely has an attitude lol, he's good looking though. I like the dim lighting on the 75 as well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job on the 75 gallon :thumbsup: And I think I'm in love with Stumpy


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Nice  I love the Betta tank, actually I love all of them but I'm partial to the betta LOL He's like "grrr" TEE HEE


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks guys!! every now and then the betta gets in his little moods and is just mad at everything haha.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah that betta was really going at it!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you ever tried giving him a ping pong ball like some people on here do? He could be bored.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

tilli94 said:


> Have you ever tried giving him a ping pong ball like some people on here do? He could be bored.


The betta?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice tanks, cool looking deform fish reminds me of my 1 eye molly I got by mistake from my LFS.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep the betta. I know they say on here it allows them to get out some energy and play and that in turn reduces aggression some.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Toni. I took him home on purpose though haha. 


Tilli, I will try that! Might try it with my red devil too.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

You'll have to let me know how it works out. I've wanted to try it a few times but with floating plants they can't really do much but spin it!


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll post an update on it if he plays with it. If not you won't hear about it about it again haha.


----------

